# Santos medium and large



## gooter

The topic comes up pretty regularly, so I thought I'd post some pics that I've taken. For reference, I have a 6.75" flat-ish wrist.

Large









Medium









Large









Medium









Large









medium









both


----------



## gooter

Medium compared to some others.


----------



## Livaren

thanks for the comparison!


----------



## Morrisdog

I think I like the large.. but it’s always so hard to say when looking at photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x2046

I feel like the medium looks way better on your wrist. Just my thoughts!


----------



## gooter

Large









Medium









For comparison, BB36 with same shirt


----------



## kritameth

Thank you for the photos. That's a great collection you got there! Personally the Medium is the perfect, classic size I was looking for in a Santos, and my wrist is a little over 7".


----------



## Cosmorgraph

Large seems the better choice, thanks for comparing!


----------



## tinman143

Hard decision. Both looks good. I don’t know. Perhaps base your decision on your wardrobe style as well? Not sure if you’re in suits often then go with the smaller one.

Side comment: The black leather looks oh so good.


----------



## gooter

tinman143 said:


> Hard decision. Both looks good. I don't know. Perhaps base your decision on your wardrobe style as well? Not sure if you're in suits often then go with the smaller one.
> 
> Side comment: The black leather looks oh so good.


If you're talking about the blue Santos, that is actually the blue leather strap that came with it- that picture isn't a very good color representation.

My completely unscientific thoughts on the two sizes are that the medium fits similarly to a 36mm round while the large is similar to something 40-42mm.

They are both very comfortable but wear very differently. Frankly, I wish there was an inbetween size!

And I also wish there was a micro-adjust or half link available.


----------



## Thunder737

I went back and forth a bit when purchasing. For me the medium looked better in photos, but when I tried it on in person it looked too small, almost dainty. On my 7" wrist, I think the large looks a little big in some photos but in person I think the size is spot on. I agree with gooter, to me the large is right between 40-42 if you compare to round watches.

The other obvious difference is the date window at 6 on the large. I personally find the date window very well executed so see that as a bonus.

Here's a photo of how it sits on my wrist:


----------



## lastleonardo2468

gooter said:


> Large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, BB36 with same shirt


Thanks for these shots ! I'm in the market for the Santos and wanted to ask you, did you get the bezel brushed on the medium one here ? Looks good !

And the blue strap from the large blue dial version fits the medium size ?


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR

Definitely the medium size. For many reasons.


----------



## neverover

Medium all the way! Besides, this is a very pronounced shape watch, so it’s better if it’s more on the smaller side.


----------



## abdullahnr

Amazing watch and great pics. I'd pick the medium as well.


----------



## lgbalfa

I agree, medium looks better.


----------



## Friday

Is that blue strap on medium size watch is


gooter said:


> Large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, BB36 with same shirt


aftermarket strap? Can you fit that considering special change mechanism for straps


----------



## gooter

That is the factory blue croc strap purchased directly from Cartier


----------



## Chris Stark

I have looked over everything here and good job with all the comparison pics OP.

My taste would be for the _Medium._

Cheers!


----------



## enzom09

I had to make a decision between the two last year and opted for the medium on my small 6" wrists. Cartier was generous enough to throw in a beautiful blue (lapis lazuli) croc strap too along with the tan calf leather , which was shocking considering it was the last one they had (I saw another sales associate with a customer trying to locate another 30 seconds after mine picked up the last one).
























Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NavalFlight

Large Santos on my 7.25" wrist. I got the large for me and medium for my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex

gooter said:


>


The Santos looks great with the blue strap! Is the bezel brushed?


----------



## NavalFlight

CaliMex said:


> The Santos looks great with the blue strap! Is the bezel brushed?


Bezel is polished and the rest is matte.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

CaliMex said:


> The Santos looks great with the blue strap! Is the bezel brushed?


Yes, it's brushed.

Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

Medium gets my vote.


----------



## elchuckee77

Santos xl









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiderman12

The large blue tends to wear smaller than the large white


----------



## bigclive2011

Square and rectangular watches wear so much larger than round ones IMO, so I would say the medium for your wrist.

I have a large flat wrist but went Mid size on my Reverso as the large looked too big for me.


----------



## trameline

Santos 100


----------



## AviF

Does anyone know the different lug-to-lug width measurements for each model?


----------

